# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Cảnh báo link hướng dẫn vẽ ảnh nghệ thuật đánh cắp tài khoản Facebook

## lolem19

*Hệ thống giám sát của Bkav ghi nhận sự quay trở lại của loại mã độc ăn cắp tài khoản Facebook dưới một hình thức khá quen thuộc: lừa người dùng tự chạy các đoạn mã javascript trên trình duyệt.*
Đầu giờ sáng nay 5/9, một số người dùng Facebook đã nhận được một thông điệp từ bạn bè viết lên tường _(wall)_ của mình, hướng dẫn: "*Vẽ ảnh nghệ thuật tại Link http://me.zing.vn/zb/....* "

Phân tích của Bkav cho thấy, thực chất đây không phải là link hướng dẫn vẽ ảnh mà chủ đích là lừa người dùng tự tay kích hoạt mã độc nhằm chiếm đoạt tài khoản facebook của nạn nhân.
Mã độc khi được thực hiện sẽ tự động post thông điệp lừa đảo tương tự lên tường của bạn bè trong danh sách của nạn nhân để tiếp tục phát tán, tự động follow một số tài khoản facebook hoặc like một số hình ảnh. Nguy hiểm hơn, mã độc còn chuyển hướng người dùng sang trang đăng nhập Facebook giả mạo nhằm chiếm đoạt tài khoản (_http://fb.ryo.vn/_).

Ông _Nguyễn Công Cườn_g, Giám đốc nghiên cứu của _Bkav R&D_, cảnh báo: "_Người dùng nên cẩn trọng với các đường link trên Facebook, kể cả là do bạn bè thân thiết gửi, vì có thể họ cũng bị nhiễm mã độc. Tốt nhất nên trực tiếp kiểm tra lại với người gửi. Ngoài ra, cần chú ý địa chỉ của trang web khi đăng nhập tài khoản: trang Facebook thật phải có phần cuối của địa chỉ là facebook.com_".

----------

